# Headlight bezels gaskets



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

When installing headlight bezel gaskets, do the longer side of the gasket go on the inside of the bezel? This is the gasket that goes around headlight bezel and fights between the bezel and the fendor. This is a 65 GTO post car.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ummmmm...........what are you working on ?????? I have never seen a headlight bezel gasket......:confused


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes I believe the short side of the gasket is on the outside of the bezel-


----------

